# Use Notepad as a Diary :A new useful utility come and try



## Champs (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi guys,
try this you may find it useful!
For people who use notepad to write down any info on a day to day basis
(//like diary//):

1. Open a blank Notepad file

2. Write .LOG as the first line of the file, followed by a enter. Save
the file and close it.

3. Double-click the file to open it and notice that Notepad appends the

current date and time to the end of the file and places the cursor on
the line after.

4. Type your notes and then save and close the file.

5. Each time you open the file, Notepad repeats the process, appending
the time and date to the end of the file and placing the cursor below it.

Regards
Vaid


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 17, 2006)

not working dude !!!!


----------



## Champs (Apr 17, 2006)

This is working 100%

Do exactly as posted.


----------



## robovind (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks.....Have a nice day!


----------



## ranjithbajpe (May 3, 2006)

Yes! Great.
I was searching for Software for diary writing. Now it is easy!!
Thanks


----------



## //siddhartha// (May 4, 2006)

Great way.. But can anyone suggest a software which has colourful features for DIARY writing and if possible FREE.. If its Shareware, even then plz suggest a few ..


----------



## FatBeing (May 4, 2006)

Champs, this is not original work - I've seen this tutorial on the 'net a million times. 

Please post the source of this information within the next 24 hours.


----------



## Nimda (May 4, 2006)

Old piece of info but useful neverthless. Works right from the Windoze 3.1 days.


----------



## dhan_shh (Aug 5, 2006)

//siddhartha// said:
			
		

> Great way.. But can anyone suggest a software which has colourful features for DIARY writing and if possible FREE.. If its Shareware, even then plz suggest a few ..



You can try "DiaryOne 6.0",DiaryOne is a creative multimedia diary keeper software for storing your private information securely. 

the link is :h**p://www.itlocation.com/en/software/prd42557,,.htm


----------



## Venom (Aug 5, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> not working dude !!!!


Tell me that was a joke, or you are using linux?

This is one old old old trick posted atleast 4 times over a year or more sometimes.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 5, 2006)

Not working for me also. Can someone attach the file?

Aditya


----------



## Pathik (Aug 5, 2006)

its working..... thx


----------



## Ishan (Aug 5, 2006)

Ya its working.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank you very much Ishan

Aditya


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Aug 5, 2006)

Type the LOG in capital. Then only it will work


----------



## ayush_chh (Aug 5, 2006)

thnx yaar....


----------



## sujithtom (Aug 6, 2006)

NotePad has limitation for the amount of text you can store and how the hell are you gonna read diary entires through NotePad. Does it work with WordPad?


----------



## pop143 (Aug 8, 2006)

Seems it shud work with notepad only...
am using notepad-2..a cool colourfull one. it doesnt work in it.
bye


----------



## pirates1323 (Aug 9, 2006)

gud post ..champs...it is wrking ..

thz


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 9, 2006)

nice funda.....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanx for the info, it works... 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Akshay (Aug 10, 2006)

Try this trick too:

Open notepad and type:

Bush hid the facts

Then save it as a .txt file with any name.
Open it again and see..wow...where did that text go????

Actually there is a major bug in notepad.. it does not show text in ASCII and converts it to Unicode whenever any text in the following combination of letters is written....

ABCD ABC ABC ABCDE or 1111 222 333 55555

Wasn't that interesting?

PS: u can type anything in that format: 4-3-3-5


----------



## pradisdeep (Aug 30, 2006)

its workin buddy


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 30, 2006)

@akshay:there's a whole thread on that...
cool tutorial,trying it right now...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 30, 2006)

@akshay

I had given it  It's here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34269

Anyways


----------



## Akshay (Sep 4, 2006)

@aditya

Dude I postd it on 10.8.2006 n ur post says 17.8.2006. So well mine is 1st time n so I shud b saying *Anyways*


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Sep 27, 2006)

nice
__________
it works fine.but how to get rid of that ugly .log;is it possible to hide that particular piece of text


----------



## RaghuKL (Sep 27, 2006)

try this you may find it useful!
For people who use notepad to write down any info on a day to day basis
(//like diary//):


Now i can keep track of my daily download list and I think you can also press F5 for current system time in the log..


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 27, 2006)

great discovery. its working fine. tnx dude.


----------



## DukeNukem (Sep 28, 2006)

why put .log on the first line to get the date and time


Press F5 key any where to insert date and time in notepad


----------



## ketanbodas (Sep 28, 2006)

JUst greaT ! Post mOre.


----------



## sanju (Oct 13, 2006)

working man
nice


----------



## dreams (Oct 15, 2006)

cooool buddy..works fine..kudos 2 u..


----------



## pri1710 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks


----------

